# Love and Kisses



## virus

How do I say in Romania "Hi! I have reached today, I am dying to see you sweetheart. Love and Kisses."


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hi! It should look something like this: 
 
*Buna! Am ajuns astazi si mor deja de dor** sa te vad, iubirea mea!*
*Dragoste si saruturi!*
** 
 
 
GOOD LUCK WITH WHOEVER YOU'RE SENDING IT TO!


----------



## Whodunit

May I add the diacritical marks? I think it looks nicer with them: 



			
				robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Hi! It should look something like this:
> 
> *Bună! Am ajuns astăzi şi mor deja de dor** să te văd, iubirea mea!*
> *Dragoste şi săruturi!*
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH WHOEVER YOU'RE SENDING IT TO!


 
I have a question: Would "_*iubită*_" be wrong instead of "*iubirea*"?


----------



## robbie_SWE

Sorry that I couldn't put out all the accents, but I don't have those letters on my keyboard.  

*Iubita* is ok, but *iubirea* is much stronger and more beautiful. 

It's a matter of taste.


----------



## Whodunit

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> Sorry that I couldn't put out all the accents, but I don't have those letters on my keyboard.


 
You should actually have this character map at Start>Programs etc.



> *Iubita* is ok, but *iubirea* is much stronger and more beautiful.
> 
> It's a matter of taste.


 
Okay, thanks for the information.


----------

